# Dos fuentes de voltaje independientes a partir de la batería del auto



## mtzurenha (Ago 13, 2011)

Hola buenas noches.
Su apoyo por favor:
Estoy tratando de conectar dos sistemas, uno con uncelular que requiere de alimentación a 12VCD (directo de la bateria del auto). Y por otro lado el cargador que tabien va directo a la bateria del auto. Si conecto el primer sistema (el que lleva el celular), éste trabaja bien. Si conecto el cargador del celular de otra bateria, ambos trabajan bien. Pero cuando los conecto a ambos (sistema con celular y cargador del celular), de la misma bateria del auto, ya nada trabaja bien.
Por favor si alguien sabe cómo hacer dos fuentes de 12VCD independientes a partir de una misma bateria, les agrdeceré su apoyo.


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 13, 2011)

No entendí la última parte ¿Podes colgar un diagrama?

Se puede con una fuente DC-DC conmutada aislada tipo push-pull, pero quizás el problema sea otro y esto no sea necesario.


----------



## mtzurenha (Ago 14, 2011)

Una disculpa, debí haber puesto la imagen. 
En la imagen, la entrada A1 (alimentación para el sistema con celular), es la alimentación de la batería del auto. Si la entrada A2 (alimentación para el cargador del celular), la conecto tambien al positivo de la batería del auto, nada trabaja bien excepto que la pila del teléfono se carga. Pero haciendo algunas pruebas conecté la entrada A2 a otra batería y así todo trabaja de maravilla. Pero la idea es que todo esté conectado a la misma batería.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2011)

The Master dijo:
			
		

> si no esta aca busca en la parte de moderacion,ahi va a parar todo,greetings


 

Lo de Moderación dura una semana y se borra  , a menos que el hilo siga con actividad 

Te dejo un circuito operativo y otro para darte una idea.


Podés usar un TDA2009 en vez de dos TDA2003 y hasta podrías cambiar los transistores de la derecha por un LM7812



Ver el archivo adjunto 52785

Ver el archivo adjunto 59007


----------



## mtzurenha (Feb 3, 2012)

Hola, retomando este tema porque aun no he encontardo la manera de separar (aislar) dos voltajes cada uno equivalente a los 12Vdc de la batería del auto pra alimentar a dos sistemas independientes. Esto porque si los conecto a la misma línea de corriente las oscilaciones del caragador del celular inducen ruido al otro sistema. Agradeceré su valiosa aportación para resolver este aparente simple problema pero no he encontrado la forma.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 3, 2012)

¿Si hacés que las masas salgan todas de un mismo punto (la batería) y en el cargador le ponés al lado un capacitor para matar ese ruido o en vez de solo un capacitor un pi con un inductor?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2012)

Tu problema es de ruido , no de separación de voltajes !

Tenés que poner un filtro antes del cargador , podría ser con una bobina en serie y  varios capacitores a masa , 100 uF + 10 uF + 0,1 uF

O comprá un cargador* de mejor calidad*


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 3, 2012)

El cargador del celular suele ser un MC34063, histerético, de lo peor que hay.
Si la corriente supera los 750 mA actúa el limitador de corriente, acelerando la pendiente de descarga del capacitor CT. Y adiós a la frecuencia constante.
El límite de corriente puede ser otro, pero suele ser el máximo.
Como es buck, tenes una corriente pico que es el doble del promedio en el inductor... que está en serie con el switch... que esta en serie con el capacitor de entrada.
Y de ahí se escapa una firma de corriente triangular, filtrable, si nos facilitas la frecuencia y/o el valor del capacitor CT, para lo cual vas a tener que desarmar el cargador y relevar el circuito.
¿Hay alguna otra forma de lograr que la corriente de entrada sea pareja? Me conformo con que la corriente pico sea menor a 2 veces la de de salida.


----------



## mtzurenha (Feb 4, 2012)

Gracias por el apoyo. ¿Los capacitores y bobina para atenuar el ruido deberán de ir sobre la línea indicada en rojo?





Gracias por el apoyo. ¿Los capacitores y bobina para atenuar el ruido deberán de ir sobre la línea indicada en rojo?




¿Es está la forma de conectarlos?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 5, 2012)

Si así como lo pusiste, pero agregale un/os capacitor antes de la bobina así atenúas el ruido que viene desde la fuente del celular, algo como esto:


----------



## mtzurenha (Feb 7, 2012)

Muchas gracias. Lo voy a probar y pongo mis comentarios.


----------



## mtzurenha (Mar 4, 2012)

Hola. He llevado a cabo las pruebas con la configuración que se muestra en la imagen donde C4=100uF, C1=100uF, C2=10uF y C1=0.1uF éste último de poliester. Lamentablemente el resultado es el mismo, el cargador del celular le mete mucho ruido al sistema al extremo que éste deja de operar cuando el cargador está conectado. Es necesario que el cargador esté conectado para que la pila del celular no pierda la carga y sea independiente de la batería del auto. Si alguien tiene idea de cómo resolver este conflicto de ruido lo agradeceré enormemente.

Saludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tres cosas:

- ¿valor del inductor?
- Q10 esta mal conectado ya que pone en corto la bateria de 12v cuando se lo satura ¿lo habilitas cuando usas tu cargador?
- ¿Mediste con un osciloscopio el ruido que mete el cargador?


----------



## mtzurenha (Mar 5, 2012)

Muchas gracias cosmefulanito04 por tus observaciones. Corregí Q10, lo que pasa es que estoy usando un relé automotriz que tiene integrado el diodo D3 y en el esquemático lo puse mal. 

El valor del inductor que puse es de 10uH

No medí con un osciloscopio el ruido que mete el cargador. Lo voy a hacer y comento el resultado

Gracias, sigo intentando


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 5, 2012)

Conectá el cargador a una batería independiente ¿Sigue el ruido presente?
Se me ocurre que la salida de audio es Clase D, espera un inductor a la salida, probá desacoplarla con un transformador 1:1.


----------



## mtzurenha (Mar 6, 2012)

Gracias Nilfred. Ya he conectado el cargador a una batería independiente y el problema de ruido desaparece. Es por eso que trato de encontrar la manera de formar dos fuentes de voltaje independientes a partir de una misma batería del auto. ¿Podrías dar un ejemplo de cómo desacoplar la salida con un transformador 1:1? ¿Cómo debo hacer esa conexión?
Gracias por el apoyo


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 6, 2012)

Veamos primero si tenes masa común.
Con las baterías independientes, medí la diferencia de potencial entre el negativo de una y la otra.


----------



## mtzurenha (Mar 7, 2012)

Hola Nilfred,
El sistema lo alimenté con una batería de 12Vdc y el cargador lo conecté a la batería del auto. Conecté el cargador al celular, éste empezó a cargarse y el sistema está operando correctamente.
Medí el voltaje entre las dos masas. Es de 0V.


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 8, 2012)

¡Es una desgracia!
Yo remplazaría el 7805 por una conmutada aislada push-pull.
O una push-pull de 12V a 12V para alimentar el cargador, creo que ya te dije esto antes.
¿El cargador no arroja 5 V?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 8, 2012)

Perdón que meta la cucharita...
Por lo que veo, el celular está conectado al circuito (que no se que hace por cierto) mediante tierra por un lado y un capacitor por el otro. No será que al conectar el circuito y el cargador circula corriente por el cable de masa? Si está acoplado con un capacitor, lo que "vé" el circuito es alterna. Probá aislar la DC con otro capacitor en la conexión entre el circuito y la masa (si es que realmente es masa) del celular.


----------



## mtzurenha (Mar 9, 2012)

¿Podrías decirme qué componente comprar para reemplazar el 7805 por una conmutada aislada push-pull? Y si no es mucho pedir ¿cuál sería el componente que debo comprar para una push-pull de 12V a 12V para alimentar el cargador?

Saludos!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 9, 2012)

No es un componente, es un circuito. Lo más simple sería algo así:
http://www.maxim-ic.com/datasheet/index.mvp/id/7367
Es una fuente full bridge completa (tenés que bobinar el transformador).


----------



## fernandob (Mar 11, 2012)

hola, disculpen, por lo que veo usan el negativo comun sin problemas.
y al parecer el problema es solo el cargador, que "al parecer mete ruido "

hablamos de cargar o mantener cargada una bateria de celular, por que no tiras ese cargador hermoso swiching y haces solo un rato esta simple prueba a ver que pasa :

(ya esta el dibujo )

asi tenes una simple fuente LINEAL , sin ruido .
antes de gastarte en hacer la fuente y ver si te tomas de los 12v o de lso 5v o de donde proba solo con una resistencia que limite la corriente , ya vimos en otro tema como es las baterias de celular y que en general llevan su cargador incorporado.

fijate que se "gaste un poco la pila primero y luego conectale lo que te puse.
de ls 12v le mandas una R= 220 ohms directo al pòsitivo de la bateria del celu.

ya no va mas el cargador.

con esa R . estas limitando la corriente a menos de 50 mA (12v -4v tipico de bat .celu = 8v................8 /50 mA = 160 ohms....) 
asi que con 180 o 220 ohms vamos bien .

como NO es este un cargador , digamos elaborado es que te digo que descargues primero la bateria del celu un poco y luego conectes el sistema y lo pruebes media hora.


si anda bien entonces ya tenemos resuelto el tema >>> pasamos a fuente o cargador lineal mas elaborado y listo el poyo.

****** si alguien ve una contra en esta prueba que lo indique  *****


----------



## mtzurenha (Mar 19, 2012)

Hola "fernandob" hice lo que recomiendas pero lamentablemente creo que el problema está en el celular porque al conectar el positivo con la resistencia de 220 Ohms y el capacitor como lo indicas, debe darse algun tipo de interferencia interna en el celular porque el sistema deja de operar. Por otro lado la batería del cel. termina por descargarse. Y es sólo hasta que desconecto la conexión de la batería del coche al celular que el sistema empieza a operar correctamente. Pero de esta prueba deduzco que el problema está en el celular a tiempo de estarse cargando. Tendré que buscar una manera de mantener cargada la batería del celular sin que interfiera con la operación del sistema.

Agradeceré cualquier aportación para resolver este problema.

Gracias por su atención


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hiciste la prueba de poner un capacitor extra en serie como dije más arriba?


----------



## tinchusbest (Mar 19, 2012)

saben algo,esto me hace acordar cuando DESTRUI un tester digital alimentado con una fuente desde los 220V con un trafo de por medio,y trate de medir la tension de la linea,solo lo solucione poniendo una bateria hecha con pilas recargables


----------



## mtzurenha (Mar 20, 2012)

Hola Black Tiger1954,
No hice esa prueba, ahora la hago. ¿Puedes decirme qué valor de capacitor y de qué tipo debo poner?

Gracias


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 20, 2012)

De valor similar a C10 en el esquema que vos pusiste. O sea, ambos cables que van al celular quedan "aislados" con sendos capacitores.


----------

